# New Gorgeous Aquabid Boy!! Needs a Name!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I got this gorgeous guy from Aquastar71 on Aquabid (he's one of my all time favorite sellers on there) This guy is stunning! And I'm not on the lookout for a female for him!! I'm in love and he needs a name! Let me know what you think!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

nanda chum chum


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty, Do you have his aquabid picture? (just curious to see if I saw him on there). 

He looks like a Goldenrod to me (but that might be too girly).

p.s. Any love between Zodiac and Drucilla?


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Try Tyler, or maybe Krall or Talso! nah j/k I KNOW! BRUNO!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

naruto


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!  What a fishie. His coloring and sheen reminds me of olivine rock. He has such cool eyes too!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Flash?

I dunno he looks flash-y =P


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous. And I love those eyes!! He needs something regal like Ceasar, Zeus, Brutus, Icarus, Apollo, (well IMO anyway).


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's his aquabid picture


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmmmmm I would think anything along the lines of the Greek gods he just seems to fit..... research the. And find one you like


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is so gorgeous! I think you have the best group of bettas around. You have great taste in bettas.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Sprite


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

He is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen, maybe the most-I LOVE him- needs a good name-hmm...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Some names I found:

Helios
Atlas
Nike

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought Atlas too, I was thinking of that gold statue of Atlas in NYC...or the one of Prometheus (the fire bringer) Then of course there's Zeus..lol! Or an Eqyptian name? Ramses! I feel a bit silly now..I haven't named 2 of my fish so,,


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like Atlas too!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

+1 for Atlas 

I think this is one case where he's 10x prettier than his Aquabid picture  He's stunning.... how about sending him my way?  Or maybe just your camera XD


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Atlas he shall be!! He's the only male im keeping to breed!! I want to concentrate more on rescuing then breeding! But I am in love with this boy and just have to breed him!! Right now I'm searching for the perfect female!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I can see why you would want to breed him! Did you ask the seller if he/she had a female from the same spawn? What would his coloring be called?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Name = m*a*s*h


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some females that would go well with him. . . 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1277857173









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1277910298
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1278083046
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1277771196


----------

